# 8' 11" Tiger Shark @ Pcola Beach



## Coastiefly

Just when you thought the water was safe...

Team Reel Bros hooked up into this monster at 0300 on 7.26.2012 and fought it for 60 minutes. We used fresh whole Bonita, thanks to our favorite charter Capt, and let the bait sit for nearly 4 hours before the pickup. 

NOAA shark calculator marks it at 295 lbs....

What a blast! Safely released to lurk the shadows another day. 

Tight Lines to All!


----------



## halo1

Great job !!!! but kill that sucker next time.. I dont want to be swimming with it's babies !!!! ha ha !!


----------



## bay slayer

That might be the one I saw on the pier the other day. At the first sandbar I saw one about the same size, it swam strait too a lady swimming and then just vanished into the deeper water. He is a monster forsure, great catch.


----------



## ride135pcolaboy

awesome, nice camp:thumbsup:,mike


----------



## Chris V

Nice! Thanks for releasing it too. It does its job better in the water and not being just a set of jaws on the wall.


----------



## beeritself

Chris V said:


> Nice! Thanks for releasing it too. It does its job better in the water and not being just a set of jaws on the wall.


Not to mention they are now a protected species... Great catch!


----------



## Jason

That's a beautiful animal!!!! Great job on it and the release!!!!


----------



## RipinLips

Very impressive! I wish I could have been there for the excitement.


----------



## devinsdad

That is awesome guys! Would you let me know what kind of tackle you were using?!?! Is that a 6/0?!?! Mono? Braid? Hook size?!?


----------



## Coastiefly

Thanks everyone. It was a great fight and a humbling experience to handle and release such a large animal. We were on the water 8 hours before the hit, and the wait sure paid off.

Gary, we used a Penn Senator 9/0, 500 yards of 80 lb braid backing and 380 yards of 80 lb mono topshot; 14/0 Mustad circle hook; 10 feet 480 lb braided wire and 25 feet .08 weed eater cord for a leader; everything double crimped, no knots. All of the fighting was on the mono. I had just returned my 6/0 in exchange for a 9/0 that afternoon, good thing!


----------



## devinsdad

Thats some good tackle! We will be at NAS Aug 7-12 at the cabins for our annual trip. Lots of sharking at night and I think BeerItSelf and CallMeQuig will be joining us at some point. Aren't you stationed at NAS?

If so, let me know if you want to join us!


----------



## Magic Mike

halo1 said:


> Great job !!!! but kill that sucker next time.. I dont want to be swimming with it's babies !!!! ha ha !!


:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## AhGotcha

Remind me where you caught this, so next time I go surfing I'll be sure to stay far away from that area!!


----------



## zaraspookin

Thats a fine catch, good job guys!! :thumbup:


----------



## sniperpeeps

Those are absolutely beautiful fish. The pattern and colors are unlike any other shark. Great job landing her on the sand!


----------



## TheRoguePirate

Great job! That is totally a great fish way to put stripes on the sand


----------



## Coastiefly

Thanks! We caught our first tiger there in May, just barely 6' and 50 lbs or so. We worked hard to get this one back in quickly, she took off to the depths without a problem...hopefully the shark gods have mercy and let us catch another monster soon.


----------



## Land is the Limit

Awesome Catch!!!! Would cool to have some video footage of that monster!


----------



## Land is the Limit

Awesome catch! would be cool to have some video of the next one!!!! looks fun


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

Awsome release!!!!!


----------



## Zray Al

Fintastic guys! Glad you're into catching them. I'll stick with flies and lures.


----------



## J.Sharit

outstanding catch and release guys hope to see the pics on the LBSF club wall soon. if ya stay at it it pays off evently good job


----------



## PAWGhunter

Thanks for sharing. Great pics!!! Thanks for the release.


----------



## parrothead

Very nice !!!!!!!!! Great job !!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Scott


----------



## bigassredfish

Great pics! That looks like a blast! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## brandonf13

Good job, great on the release aswell! Just moved here from Texas, trying to adjust the shark fishing to here. Let me know if yall ever need another guy to yak a bait out!

Brandon


----------



## Maddog53

*Question?*

Hey man, sweet Tiger! I was wondering if you or any other LBSF crew has any tips for me? Coming down from Birmingham in a few weeks and while I sharked often when I was younger it's been a few years. Spots, techniques, anything would be much appreciated. Hope Isaac didn't mess yall up too bad


----------

